# [help] router blocking hamachi...?



## b0wmaster (Jul 1, 2008)

i had done the search from this forum & oso others website...
but i hvnt got the solution...
maybe by asking my Q here is under wrong session or my question is noob...just hopefully got any kind soul can answer my doubts...
ty...^^

i hv a laptop & a destop in my house...
im able to play private server of maple with hamachi when i connect my laptop (or destop) directly to the modem...
but when i connect my laptop or destop to the router...
both of them cant play maple with hamachi...
is the firewall or something in router block the hamachi...?
i have done the search in internet...
some say need to get port forward & get the static IP...
some say to set at auto sellect IP...
i confuse becoz im really stupid in network thingy...:4-dontkno
perhaps can any1 teach me how my laptop & destop going to play maple with hamachi...
thanks...
im using cable laptop & the router model is dlink dir 300

thanks again...^^


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Jun 17, 2008)

Look up configuration settings for the game. You probably need to open one (or more) ports in the router, to allow traffic through it to the internet. The games support page(s) should have these configuration settings (and ports).

Yes, this is the same as configuring a "firewall" in that firewalls and routers function in the same way; they allow or block traffic based on what port they are using. Most games have specfic ports they want to use, and I am assuming this one is no different.

Once (or if) you have found out which ports need to be open, you will then need to figure out how to open them on your specific router. That information will be on DLink's support pages online.


----------



## b0wmaster (Jul 1, 2008)

hi cherry cherry bomb bomb...
thanks for ur reply...
i really appreciate it...
i follow the steps from: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DIR-300/Hamachi.htm
but still cant solve the blocking problem...
& now i dunno wat to do oredi...
-.-


----------

